# Look at this Georous yarn I found on Facebook



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/224106729/hand-dyed-wild-style-superwash-merino?ref=related-3


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the colours/


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

How do you find yarn on facebook?


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

there is a group called Addicted to Sock Knitting anyone can join, just ask and they always accept you...

http://www.facebook.com/groups/433782063369152/798083220272366/?comment_id=798142493599772&notif_t=like


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## rittek (Dec 22, 2014)

Beautiful yarn! And thanks for the link -- I am totally addicted to socks (especially looking at everyone's gorgeous knitted socks and yarn choices, etc.). I just clicked to join the facebook group.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

rittek said:


> Beautiful yarn! And thanks for the link -- I am totally addicted to socks (especially looking at everyone's gorgeous knitted socks and yarn choices, etc.). I just clicked to join the facebook group.


It is wonderful to learn from one another, and to share our wonderful creations...


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

willi66 said:


> Beautiful


I agree. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful yarns!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow is that pretty!


----------



## tamy04951 (May 16, 2014)

Beautiful, can't wait to see the project you make with this yarn!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful yarn.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great color combination. Would love to see how it turns out knitted.


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

Is Georous the brand?


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love that yarn!


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

The yarn is beautiful and I'd love to buy some. Maybe if I google Georous.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Love the colors...what beautiful socks that would make.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

starrz-delight said:


> there is a group called Addicted to Sock Knitting anyone can join, just ask and they always accept you...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/433782063369152/798083220272366/?comment_id=798142493599772¬if_t=like


I belong to this group, as all I have been knitting lately are socks! This is a fantastic group of people, various skill levels, amazing socks, & lots of help! Just for SOCKS!!! :thumbup:


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Long Islander said:


> The yarn is beautiful and I'd love to buy some. Maybe if I google Georous.


There is a link on page one, where you can buy it


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

starrz-delight said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/224106729/hand-dyed-wild-style-superwash-merino?ref=related-3


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

WOW (way over wonderful) Gorgeous!!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Fabulous yarn.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

You all do know that I meant Gorgeous in the Title right?

I just now saw the Boo Boo and sorry


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I didn't even notice the word Gorgeous until you mention it. 
I was too busy going into your links. Thanks


----------

